# 80% of it is Just Showing Up



## donniej (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been working my butt off for a long time at soapmaking.  I recall at some point someone here posted that "80% of business is just showing up".  It doesn't matter how good your plans are, your marketing campaign or even your product..... if you don't simply make the product and get it onto the streets then none of it matters.

And it's amazing how difficult it is to get past this simple part.  "Just Showing Up" means that you actually do it.  That you put down the phone, get off the computer, tell your friends that you're busy and find some way to get around the significant-other who wants to do dinner or see a movie.  

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to say how great I'm doing or how many hours I've spent making soap this week..... I merely wish to humbly admit how tough it is to simply find the time and put everything else aside long enough to grow your business.  

I think if you can do this one simple step, and can afford to stick with it long enough, that anyone could be the next big company.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 11, 2010)

> put down the phone, get off the computer


It is amazing how much I can get done when my cable/phone go out for a day or even a few hours. You are right. We need to stop talking about what we need to do & just do it!!!


----------



## Deda (Aug 11, 2010)

A wise woman once told me that the worst thing to suffer from was contentment.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 11, 2010)

Contentment will get you no where.  :wink:.


----------



## BJBJ (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm not into business so much-but seriously-that 80% has got to be higher...I mean, I was JUST thinking today if I could just GO DO IT.....(course I was thinking laundry, but the same applies.)

I've never heard the contentment-but it's definitely true.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 14, 2010)

I find my biggest challenge working from home is how many distractions there are.  I really believe that if I could find a way to isolate myself for at least 4 - 6 hours a day I would be much further along with the wholesale end of my business.  

So yes - just showing up does make a big difference in my opinion....


----------

